
Accessing Disparate Data Through PostgreSQL Foreign Data Wrappers - craigkerstiens
http://blog.relational.io/postgresql/fdw/2012/10/22/accessing-disparate-data-through-postgresql_foreign_data_wrappers.html
======
saosebastiao
When I first read about FDW implementations in Postgres, I was extremely
excited. I've played with them quite a bit, and while I still think they are
cool...they've got an extremely long way to go before I can see them as
anything more than a kludgy hack.

